# Will Chickens Eat/Bother Raspberry Plants?



## Texasgirl

I just purchased a raspberry plant and am trying to decide where to plant it. One option is a location where eventually I will keeping some chickens. If I plant the raspberry bush there, will the chickens eat it or should it do okay?


----------



## Apyl

Oh yes!! lol They love raspberries, blackberries, blueberries,& huckleberries. I have all these growing on my property and once the chickens found them they ate every last berry. This year I will be blocking off a couple of my blueberry patches so I can have some to pick.


----------



## doubleoakfarm

You will want to put rabbit fence or chicken wire around any plants you don't want the chickens to scratch up or eat.


----------



## WaterFowl209

yeah, chickens love berries and anything they can get their beaks on, varment netting is good also


----------



## Texasgirl

I guess that kills that idea.


----------



## Roslyn

I have a good sized patch in my front yard and several hens took to laying their eggs in the middle. It was a lot of fun to sort through the thorns to get the eggs. Once the berries come on you had better get to them before the hens do, just like any other bird they will strip your canes bare!


----------

